# Hidden Leaven, Hidden Seed, And The Kingdom Of God



## Saiph (Sep 27, 2005)

Is it fair to say their is a connection to these passages ? ?





> Gen 18:1-10
> 
> And the LORD appeared to him by the oaks of Mamre, as he sat at the door of his tent in the heat of the day. He lifted up his eyes and looked, and behold, three men were standing in front of him. When he saw them, he ran from the tent door to meet them and bowed himself to the earth and said, "O Lord, if I have found favor in your sight, do not pass by your servant. Let a little water be brought, and wash your feet, and rest yourselves under the tree, while I bring a morsel of bread, that you may refresh yourselves, and after that you may pass on--since you have come to your servant." So they said, "Do as you have said." And Abraham went quickly into the tent to Sarah and said, "Quick! Three seahs of fine flour! Knead it, and make cakes." And Abraham ran to the herd and took a calf, tender and good, and gave it to a young man, who prepared it quickly. Then he took curds and milk and the calf that he had prepared, and set it before them. *And he stood by them under the tree while they ate.* They said to him, "Where is Sarah your wife?" And he said, "She is in the tent." *The LORD said, "I will surely return to you about this time next year, and Sarah your wife shall have a son."*






> Leviticus 23:16-17
> 
> You shall count fifty days to the day after the seventh Sabbath. Then you shall present a grain offering of new grain to the LORD. You shall bring from your dwelling places two loaves of bread to be waved, made of two tenths of an ephah. They shall be of fine flour, *and they shall be baked with leaven, as firstfruits to the LORD. *






> Isa 54:1-5
> 
> "Sing, O barren one, who did not bear; break forth into singing and cry aloud, you who have not been in labor! For the children of the desolate one will be more than the children of her who is married," says the LORD. "Enlarge the place of your tent, and let the curtains of your habitations be stretched out; do not hold back; lengthen your cords and strengthen your stakes. *For you will spread abroad to the right and to the left, and your offspring will possess the nations and will people the desolate cities. *"Fear not, for you will not be ashamed; be not confounded, for you will not be disgraced; for you will forget the shame of your youth, and the reproach of your widowhood you will remember no more. *For your Maker is your husband, the LORD of hosts is his name; and the Holy One of Israel is your Redeemer, the God of the whole earth he is called. *






> Mat 13:33
> 
> He told them another parable. "The kingdom of heaven is like *leaven* that a *woman* took and *hid* in three measures of flour, till it was all leavened."






> Galatians 4:22-26
> 
> For it is written that Abraham had two sons, one by a slave woman and one by a free woman. But the son of the slave was born according to the flesh, while the son of the free woman was born through promise. *Now this may be interpreted allegorically: these women are two covenants. *One is from Mount Sinai, bearing children for slavery; she is Hagar. Now Hagar is Mount Sinai in Arabia; she corresponds to the present Jerusalem, for she is in slavery with her children. *But the Jerusalem above is free, and she is our mother. *





The idea being the SEED promised by the three angels, (including the LORD Himself), was hidden in Sarah's womb. What was also hidden was the way in which all nations, (ie. "families of the earth") would blessed in the name Abraham. (Father of multitudes), being allegorical to his faith and our partaking of the covenant of grace through Christ. Interesting also that Pentecost, or the feast of weeks, occurs 50 days after Passover/Crucifixion and the gospel/seed is preached in the tongues of all nations.


----------



## Saiph (Sep 28, 2005)

I was thinking these passages are somewhat Postmillenial ? 

Agree ? Disagree ?


----------

